# Hot of the lathe



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Well as you can see there straight of the lathe, still need some buffing and then some good pics made of them, size is 12cm x 14cm the neck and small ring under the body and in the base are Hormbeam, pewter ring and purple heart finial dangle in base, base is spaltered marble beach, and the main body is of Imbuya with a cast pewter ring with texture. Bit more buffing and polish and ready to go..LB

http://www.shapewood.co.uk


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*still smokin'*

Sir,
Nice piece. Where do you get a pewter ring like that and how is it fastened?
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

The pewter rings top and base are hand cast by myself then turned up, inlaid and epoxyed into place..:thumbsup: LB


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice the pewter ring really sets it off.

Lilty


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Pretty impressive. Very nice. Michael


----------

